# Critique?



## Kennaree (Jan 10, 2014)

*Something is verrrry wrong...*

So, I've been riding for fun for quite a while. Now I want to get serious...I think part of my problem is the stirrups are too long...what else? I know the picture is blurry and I will try to get a better one tomorrow.


----------



## Kennaree (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh and I'm not quite sure how to strengthen my posting...I have done no stirrup work but I need to strengthen it more...also any tips on diagnals?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It's way too far away and small to tell you anything useful. I will wait for better pictures.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Can you also explain more on your situation? the title says that there is something very wrong - but what?
Can you give a little more detail so you can get more helpful and useful information? Thanks.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

we can't help you without details, we don't even know what the problem is at this point. People are definitely willing to help but we need some info first. 

what exactly is/are you problem(s)?

what have you tried to fix that so far?

what equipment, space etc. do you have access to?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I cannot see your feet, but why are you posting? Is your horse's trot rough? 

The horse does not look happy. He needs to be taught to relax his neck and back, and that will let him lower his head. When he does that, he will be a lot smoother.

Nancy


----------



## Kennaree (Jan 10, 2014)

So, I don't want anything rude obviously, but don't sugar coat it. I do post on this particular horse because he is fairly rough, and I also find it more comfortable. I do sit the trot/jog as well though. The photos I understand are hard to tell what my upper half looks like I apologize. I have the video it is https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_4A5H_NNE70 it was not intended for this purpose but...


----------



## Kennaree (Jan 10, 2014)

I do know my stirrups are a tad short... That isn't my saddle and I didn't want to adjust them.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry, that video doesn't show enough of the right visual material for a critique.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Obvious: That outside rein is TOO high. You should carry your hands nicely despite if you are direct reining or neck reining. Even hands, not too low and not too high.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Unfortunately the video you posted cannot give you any accurate critique as it's too short, from and funny angle and most of the time the top of your body is out of view. Very cute horse though, I hope you can shoot another video. 

Just a couple tips if you are truly interested in a critique try to find someone who can film you for 5-10 mins at walk, trot, canter on a circle or on the rail in an arena. Try your best to not submit a session in which you are overly schooling the horse on its behavior and instead have a chance to focus on riding your best. Be sure that when you are filmed your entire body is visible to the person critiquing you because riding is a lot more then just leg position.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

did you ever get better photos?


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

No crit but your horse is adorable!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^This, this! <3


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Not nearly enough to critique, but here are a few points:
- In the first walk clip, you come around then *bumpbump* with your leg, nothing happens, so you *bumpbump* again - what were you trying to accomplish? 
- In the third bit of clip, when your horse spooks, what were you trying to accomplish there? It looks like you were heading in that direction, your horse spooked, you encouraged the direction change to the left with a bump from your right leg, then you plow rein him quite severely back to the right, with another bump of your leg, he didn't respond well to either aid, then at 0:25(ish) you give him a big ol' pony kick - why? And why didn't he respond? Then you continue at the same pace in the same ish direction. 
There is not much else to critique in the video. I would strongly recommend you sit down and figure out why your legs are so active, and what your desired response is. If you're bumping to ask for a lateral movement, then ensure you get that. If you're bumping to get a speed change, ensure you get that. Don't just randomly bump and ignore the non-response. 
I agree with others, very cute horse


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

what justdressage it said^
if you keep ignoring the fact he doesn't respond to cues, he'll think it's okay and that'll be a whole other mess to fix.


----------



## holsteinerACE (Jan 6, 2014)

If your riding western you don't need to post in your trot.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

holsteinerACE said:


> If your riding western you don't need to post in your trot.


No one needs to post a trot, they choose to. It's much more comfortable to post a trot than to sit it. Also it's better for a horse's back to post, especially if they're green and they haven't warmed up yet.


----------



## holsteinerACE (Jan 6, 2014)

yeah i know i just wasn't sure how new she was and wanted to let her know if she didn't i didn't mean anything by it so woah nelly


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

holsteinerACE said:


> yeah i know i just wasn't sure how new she was and wanted to let her know if she didn't* i didn't mean anything by it so woah nelly*


And I was just commenting on your post, without any attitude I assure you.


----------

